# breeders ?



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 24, 2010)

whos your favorite breeder? if you had to pick the best out there, who would it be? i'm asking because i'm already shopping for the next new flavor and would like to find a brand or two to stick with thanks.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 24, 2010)

Shantibaba a.k.a. mr nice seeds.

t4


----------



## dekgib (Jan 29, 2010)

subcool from TGA
sonic from sonic seeds


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2010)

Swerve...the cali connection


----------



## Tater (Jan 29, 2010)

Breeder's choice.

They are the only ones doing what I call breeding, working landrace lines.  Most are just crossing IBL's that have been stabalized by someone else and then selling hybrids that can't be reproduced in seed form in the F2 generation.  Anyone can do that, all you need to do is get your hands on good IBL seedstock, cross it with another good plant and blam, you got Dude #2 SuperWeed.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 1, 2010)

Dr Atomic.  Although he doesn't mess with hundreds of strains he has perfected the handful that he does have to work with.

[I had to edit here on 3/8/10 to say that Subcool/TGA just made it to the top of my list...can't wait to grow out some of this guys stuff!  Thanks Sub!]


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2010)

Tater said:
			
		

> Breeder's choice.
> 
> They are the only ones doing what I call breeding, working landrace lines.  Most are just crossing IBL's that have been stabalized by someone else and then selling hybrids that can't be reproduced in seed form in the F2 generation.  Anyone can do that, all you need to do is get your hands on good IBL seedstock, cross it with another good plant and blam, you got Dude #2 SuperWeed.



Yes HotHouseFlowers is one of the best kept secrets. I have almost everything they (he) have released. Just waiting to get to them.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 1, 2010)

umbra said:
			
		

> Yes HotHouseFlowers is one of the best kept secrets. I have almost everything they (he) have released. Just waiting to get to them.


 
How does someone like me get ahold of these?  Do they offer their work at any of the distributers?  If so, who?  Thanks!  Also wondering who carries the Cali connection?  Or do I need to be in CA to get these emerald triangle originals?


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2010)

cali has a website. hxxp://www.thecaliconnection.com.   I would avoid the farm. HHF is at breedbay and cannaseur.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks alot man...I think this is what I've been looking for all along!  I've always wondered why I had to buy my genetics from europe, or canada, when I know damn well they were developed right here, and then sent over there to be mass produced!  My oppinion is that the Europeans ruined Skunk...it went from smelling like a skunks butt, to a peice of candy...lol

Thanks Umbra...I owe ya one!


----------



## dekgib (Feb 9, 2010)

i have been wanting to checkout breeder's choice


----------



## HH.F (Mar 7, 2010)

> My oppinion is that the Europeans ruined Skunk...it went from smelling like a skunks but



lol, that was not us European's, that was 'Sam Skunkman' a Californian. He took it in that direction, not us. Funny, he claims to have created it, then managed to make it something totally different. Go figure..

Peace! HHF


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 7, 2010)

I think Arjan from Greenhouse has won the most Cannabis Cups, correct?


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 7, 2010)

tga,joey weed,dr atomic.......im not a greenhouse fan at all!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 7, 2010)

Tater said:
			
		

> Breeder's choice.
> 
> They are the only ones doing what I call breeding, working landrace lines.  Most are just crossing IBL's that have been stabalized by someone else and then selling hybrids that can't be reproduced in seed form in the F2 generation.  Anyone can do that, all you need to do is get your hands on good IBL seedstock, cross it with another good plant and blam, you got Dude #2 SuperWeed.



Tater--good to see ya back around these parts (you too enchantmentsmoker).

Doesn't Mandala work landrace lines, too?  I am a real fan of all the strains that I have tried.


----------



## kaotik (Mar 7, 2010)

Tater said:
			
		

> Breeder's choice.
> 
> They are the only ones doing what I call breeding, working landrace lines. Most are just crossing IBL's that have been stabalized by someone else and then selling hybrids that can't be reproduced in seed form in the F2 generation. Anyone can do that, all you need to do is get your hands on good IBL seedstock, cross it with another good plant and blam, you got Dude #2 SuperWeed.


hear they're looking for a new PR/marketing person.
would be an amazing opportunity. they're gonna blow up pretty shortly i'm betting.

never tried any of their stuff, but been keeping an eye on them.


----------

